# Scallop reports port st joe?



## Dagwood

Are they out yet?


----------



## Dagwood

Bump


----------



## kmerr80

Went prospecting yesterday. 6 different areas i went to were plentiful and good size. 

ps The forum’s “search” function sux. Took a damn good bit of effort to find your post as i had remembered seeing it last week.


----------



## FenderBender

Good info! We will be there the 23rd. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jaster

FenderBender said:


> Good info! We will be there the 23rd. Looking forward to it.


We headed home on the 23rd. Ill try to remember to update, I am gonna prospect the morning of the 20thin hopes to run the family out for a quick limit Sat and Sunday

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand

A little off subject but have always wanted to do do some scallops down there and thinking about doing it next year. What areas do yall recommend staying? On the water with a dock would be Excellent or at least very close to a good boat ramp.


----------



## squidley

Anyone make it to St. Joe Bay this week? I intended on making a trip Monday but Fred happened. Curious how the water quality is and how long it might take to get into shape if it is poor.


----------



## BananaTom

cody&ryand said:


> or at least very close to a good boat ramp.


I like to stay at Port Cottages:





Port Cottages | All the Comforts of Home Away from Home!


We've become a favorite for families and fishermen accessing Cape San Blas. We offer weekends, single nights and extended stays. All units are pet-friendly!




portcottages.com





The ones that face highway 98, they are directly across the street from the boat ramp.
I park my vehicle and boat in the grass area on the south side of 98.
I rent a Club Car to drive around town.
When I pull out to launch, I save my parking spot with the Club Car.
Then when I launch, drive the club car and park it right next to the boat ramp.
When we return, drive the club car to the my vehicle and trailer, again save my spot with the club car.
The off load the boat, and carry them to the cottage on the club car.
Then drive the club car all over town, and never unhook my boat from the my vehicle.
I can see my boat from my front porch.
And we are in the middle of downtown PSJ.

There are other ways, many water front home on the Cape with docks.
I know many people that do that also.


----------



## Dagwood

How about a scallop report?


----------



## jack2

BananaTom said:


> I like to stay at Port Cottages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Cottages | All the Comforts of Home Away from Home!
> 
> 
> We've become a favorite for families and fishermen accessing Cape San Blas. We offer weekends, single nights and extended stays. All units are pet-friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> portcottages.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that face highway 98, they are directly across the street from the boat ramp.
> I park my vehicle and boat in the grass area on the south side of 98.
> I rent a Club Car to drive around town.
> When I pull out to launch, I save my parking spot with the Club Car.
> Then when I launch, drive the club car and park it right next to the boat ramp.
> When we return, drive the club car to the my vehicle and trailer, again save my spot with the club car.
> The off load the boat, and carry them to the cottage on the club car.
> Then drive the club car all over town, and never unhook my boat from the my vehicle.
> I can see my boat from my front porch.
> And we are in the middle of downtown PSJ.
> 
> There are other ways, many water front home on the Cape with docks.
> I know many people that do that also.


now that is what i call a detailed report. lol.
jack


----------



## FenderBender

I’m curious as to the water quality as well. No ones been? Buehler?


----------



## Walton County

PSJ cleans up quick since it has so little freshwater flow. It cleaned up mostly over in Bay County already so I am guessing PSJ is clean.


----------



## kmerr80

Call St Joe Shrimp Co in Port St joe (this is the little convenience store next to presnells) Tell them you are coming by to stock up on beer and ice from them and also wanted a scallop report. Good folks and they will be happy to give you the scoop. The next few weeks is their money maker


----------



## tyler0421

Scallops are thick in places. Remember the limit was cut in half though!


----------



## squidley

Unless I am missing something, it looks like the limit in St. Joe Bay is still 2 gallons whole or 1 pint of meat. Hopefully I am not ruining a joke or effort to limit scallop harvest.


----------



## jaster

Ill report tomorrow evening! I see the same limit as well???

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Looks like only Suwannee river atea is limited. Did see a note about fwc marked bouys S of Blacks Island as scallop restoration, no anchor or scallop harvest??? My go to is S of Blacks, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## squidley

I went yesterday. I wade from a fairly popular kayak launch area so my report is for a fairly small area. Visibility was very low, it got a little better as the day went on but was never great. I ended up with a limit in a little over 2 hours. The scallops were there I just had to feel for most of them due to the visibility. The size seemed a little smaller than average with a few decent ones mixed in.


----------



## FenderBender

squidley said:


> I went yesterday. I wade from a fairly popular kayak launch area so my report is for a fairly small area. Visibility was very low, it got a little better as the day went on but was never great. I ended up with a limit in a little over 2 hours. The scallops were there I just had to feel for most of them due to the visibility. The size seemed a little smaller than average with a few decent ones mixed in.


Thanks for the report. What water depth were you feeling for them in?


----------



## squidley

FenderBender said:


> Thanks for the report. What water depth were you feeling for them in?


I was in water 2-3' deep. Some areas were almost too deep for me to feel the bottom while staying on the surface and had to use one arm at a time.


----------



## hyco




----------



## hyco

Pretty quick limit Saturday. Only bout half today as bad weather blew in pretty quick


----------



## FenderBender

Nice job man! Sent you a PM


----------



## BananaTom

I saw many reports over the weekend, even from Chris Phillips, quick limits all over the bay, nice size scallops.
Of course, they will increase in size and the take more time to limit out as the season progresses.


----------



## bassmasterffej

They are plentiful and it is pretty easy to limit out...It's been a lot of fun!


----------



## jack2

excellent video. something on my bucket list.
jack


----------



## Bodupp

When you're hunting them, you wish you'd found more. When you're cleaning them, you wish you had less. When you're eating them, you wish you had more.


----------



## Dagwood

Leaving first thing in the morning for long weekend trip with my boys. Really looking forward to it. Any more reports and suggestions?


----------



## chaps

Dagwood said:


> Leaving first thing in the morning for long weekend trip with my boys. Really looking forward to it. Any more reports and suggestions?


We are going next week. All the reports have been great. We take kayaks and focus on south end in grass around 3‘ of water. Just follow the crowd. if it’s like last year, it shouldn’t be difficult to find them. Just move slowly and try not to silt up bottom.


----------



## Dagwood

We got back yesterday. We did pretty good. Limited out almost every day but really had to look for them. We stayed in an area on the northeast side of Pig Island. I think if we had gone further south to some of the cuts along the south end of the bay we may have found more, but I was not the Captain. Gigged 2 really nice flounder.


----------



## chaps

Thanks 
How was the visibility? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagwood

Good visibilty. Where u staying?


----------



## chaps

Dagwood said:


> Good visibilty. Where u staying?


Awesome! We just got here with kayaks. Staying in an Airbnb not far from launch. We usually hit the southeast or southwest corners.


----------



## delta dooler

Bodupp said:


> When you're hunting them, you wish you'd found more. When you're cleaning them, you wish you had less. When you're eating them, you wish you had more.











True, true, and true! It takes quite a few to make a mess! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfever24

Great info in this thread. Headed out this Saturday for a week. Had to rent a house this year because of no availability in the current campgrounds. Still waiting on the state park to open the campgrounds again.


----------



## chaps

We had a great year. 3 days of scalloping 18 gal. smaller than last year but meat size about the same. Love hunting them hate cleaning.


----------



## BananaTom

For those that hate to clean them, have you ever used the Wet Vac method?


----------



## Dagwood

That's what we used. Got to be careful or you'll lose a lot of meat.


----------



## catfever24

I tried the vacuum trick and could not get the innards to break free from the meat.


----------

